# Bella had triplets



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We found them around 7am, right as the sun was coming up. They are clearly only a few hours old. Everyone seems to be doing fine.








Girl








Girl








Boy









The boy has velvety shinny black hair. If he was a girl we would be naming him Velvet, but that seems like a girl's name to us.

They all need names, any suggestions?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...how sweet they all are! We named a boy Pink once so Velvet would work for us. LOL


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations! They are just darling! :-D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats! Adorable.


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

very cute ! Congrats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable, congrats.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Gotta love those ears!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awww, so cute  I love the second doeling


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We have decided on names.

Girl #1 is Cocoa.
Girl #2 is Pepper.
Boy is Coal.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Too adorable! They look just like the Nubians we breed; they have 'velvet-y' babies too!  The names are cute, as well.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Texas.girl said:


> We have decided on names.
> 
> Girl #1 is Cocoa.
> Girl #2 is Pepper.
> Boy is Coal.


So, they're staying?


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Congrats! I like the name Coal.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We will keep the girls as we just purchased Bella and another Nubian this past summer. We need to build up the dairy side of the herd. We currently only have the one goat area so Coal is a problem. By the time he is big enough to start doing his job our petite dairy mom and daughter should be ready to breed. But of course we do not want Coal getting to friendly with his mom or sisters. So he is eventually going to have to be rehomed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Deschutes Dawn (Sep 24, 2013)

Great names. I was going to suggest Suede for the little guy but Coal is very fitting.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Nubian babies are possibly the cutest baby goat breed! COAL! I swear that's what I thought when I looked at him... before you announced that his name was Coal.


----------

